# Handstands :)



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

So I was kicking it at the baseball field the other day with some homies and I started busting handstands for the first time ever. I was wondering if you guys think practicing without a board would do anything? I figure it couldn't hurt.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

What? You wanna know how handstands in the grass relate to snowboarding? Seriously? I mean sure, do them, but just do them because you're having fun, not because you're trying to relate it to snowboarding.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My friend has a few years of gymnastic training. I have seen him do 4 back handsprings to a backflip where he pulls his pants up while in the air. I have seen him go the length of the floor routine mat, turn, and come back walking on his hands. I have seen him do a handstand on a moving skateboard. After I tried it myself I asked him to try to do a handstand with a snowboard on. He wasn't able to do it.


----------

